# training potbelly pig tips please!



## ohiogoatgirl (Sep 18, 2011)

hey i'm thnking about gettin two pb's and i was hoping y'all could give me any tips you know on training them to be good and friendly. hoping to get 2 female pb piglets as pets and maybe if i can find em a boyfriend when they are old enough then i'll give it a go at breeding them. i'd like to be able to take em on walks and teach em tricks.
also what make good treats?
thanks so much!


----------



## Bedste (Sep 18, 2011)

My pbp loves goat milk..... and she thinks that everything is a treat.  I took some good advice when we first got her and I have been feeding her table scraps and something different everyday.  She loves everything.  The only thing she had trouble eating was pineapple.. she gets Hog Chow every morning and table scraps every night....

She is very friendly and loves attention.  Have fun..


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 18, 2011)

Don't have pigs, but I know any treat will entice a very smart animal to learn many tricks.  Pigs are very intelligent and can be taught to walk on a leash, come when they are called, just like a dog.  My suggestion to you is find out what treat your piggies like the best.  Also you need to be consistant in your training and working with them everyday starting out with short training sessions and working up the time spent.  Hope this helps.   You will enjoy watching the progress of your piggies.  Best way to win their confidence is consistancy.  AND LOTS of patience.  They will get it in time.


----------



## elevan (Sep 18, 2011)

I answered this in your other thread .

Similar to training a dog.  Pigs are very intelligent.

Keep them human friendly by interacting with them often.

Consider your market for breeding.  Many markets are saturated with PBP and you won't be able to give them away.

Also PBP boars come with the same difficulties that a standard pig has and can be just as dangerous....or more so because they're small and cute.  Make sure you do plenty of research...spend lots of time with other PBP owners...maybe even volunteer at a PBP rescue before you decide to breed them as pets.

Now, if you decide to go the route of raising them for meat then you adjust your plan to raise them in a similar fashion to the pigs that you've raised before.


----------

